# B.C. couple build a 'catio' outside their home for their cat



## GoneFishin (Jun 13, 2022)

*B.C. couple build a 'catio' outside their home 
*
Catio > https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.5944092


----------



## Lee (Jun 13, 2022)

I like the idea for some cats......Riley is and always will be indoors. He fears even the door opening, may connect that with going to the vet for his monthly nail trim. Do not know what happened to him before adopting him but he is content to watch the birdies from inside.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 13, 2022)

Lee said:


> I like the idea for some cats......Riley is and always will be indoors. He fears even the door opening, may connect that with going to the vet for his monthly nail trim. Do not know what happened to him before adopting him but he is content to watch the birdies from inside.


Sounds like my daughter's cat.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 13, 2022)

Well good job young woman....however  catio's have been around for years....but yours is great.....


----------

